# Un asesor de Zapatero revela que el presidente es judío



## PutinReloaded (31 Ene 2009)

Y OTROS LO CONFIRMAN
Un asesor de Zapatero revela que el presidente es de origen judío - ESD

El socialista José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero se ha quitado la mascara y ha confesado su ascendencia judaica en un artículo intitulado "Soy Judío" que ha sido recientemente publicado en la prensa israelita.

El nuevo cabecilla del fatídico PSOE se ha comprometido a promover desde el Gobierno - con el apoyo de sus socios marxistas de IU y ERC - una legislación que persiga y penalice el "antisemitismo" y a colaborar estrechamente con la llamada "Coalición Europea por Israel", cuyo objetivo es conseguir que el Estado Sionista-Terrorista que usurpa y oprime la tierra palestina entre a formar parte de la Unión Europea.

Si las fuerzas patrióticas no se unen, España continuará rodando cuesta abajo por la resbaladiza pendiente tendida por la poderosa Mafia Judeo-Masónica Globalista que auspicia el totalitario Nuevo Orden Mundial político y monetario.

A ver si los patriotas españoles abren los ojos a la realidad y comprenden de una buena vez que *el enemigo de España está dentro*, es el Kahal secreto de Sión con todas sus sinagogas y logias.


----------



## blancanegra (31 Ene 2009)

Joer putin... una cosa son los judios y otra los sionistas. 

Y por cierto: Zp no es masón. Tengo seguridad de ello.


----------



## PutinReloaded (31 Ene 2009)

blancanegra dijo:


> Joer putin... una cosa son los judios y otra los sionistas.



El Talmudismo es parte integrante del judaísmo, no así el sionismo.

Como no soy palestino, me afecta más el primero por su visión racista del "goy", contra el que *todo crimen está permitido* si con ello se beneficia un judío.


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (31 Ene 2009)

EL LOBBY JUDÍO SEFARDITA


----------



## blancanegra (31 Ene 2009)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> El Talmudismo es parte integrante del judaísmo, no así el sionismo.
> 
> Como no soy palestino, me afecta más el primero por su visión racista del "goy", contra el que *todo crimen está permitido* si con ello se beneficia un judío.



Y tu te crees de verdad que ZP ha estudiado el Talmud? O yo (que tambien tengo ascendencia judia)?

Venga hombre....


----------



## Chamuca (31 Ene 2009)

¿Será jodío? ¿No lo será?

¡ Jodios nos ha dejado a todos, este inútil, e hijo de la gran puta !


----------



## PutinReloaded (31 Ene 2009)

blancanegra dijo:


> Y tu te crees de verdad que ZP ha estudiado el Talmud? O yo (que tambien tengo ascendencia judia)?
> 
> Venga hombre....




Si no lo ha estudiado él lo ha estudiado su jefe, Botín


----------



## autsaider (31 Ene 2009)

blancanegra dijo:


> Y tu te crees de verdad que ZP ha estudiado el Talmud? O yo (que tambien tengo ascendencia judia)?
> 
> Venga hombre....



A propósito de que mencionas tus orígenes judios, corrígeme si me equivoco.

He leído que los rabinos cogieron la Torá y que se pusieron a buscar mensajes ocultos y que ese es el origen de la cábala y de buena parte de la religión judia. Es como si un hombre actual coge un libro lo bastante extenso, pongamos por ejemplo El Quijote, y trata de encontrar textos ocultos en el texto del libro (por supuesto que encontrará mensajes ocultos siempre que el libro sea lo bastante extenso) y trata de hacer ciencia de sus hallazgos.

He leido que ellos hicieron y que ese es el origen de buena parte de la religión judia. Pero cuesta creer que los rabinos fueran tan tontos de hacer eso. Es tan absurdo que no se si debería creerme que eso es cierto. ¿Tú que dices?


----------



## dabuti (31 Ene 2009)

¿Moratinos es jew? ¿Y Garzón?
Según ésto, yes it´s

El Lobby JudÍo Sefardita - hispanismo.org


----------



## Lamar_borrado (1 Feb 2009)

Señores foreros, sus quejas aquí:

El Defensor del Pueblo :


----------



## PutinReloaded (1 Feb 2009)

Lamar dijo:


> Señores foreros, sus quejas aquí:
> 
> El Defensor del Pueblo :



del pueblo judío, por supuesto.

Nos hacen odiar a los islamistas, pero los que nos dan por el culo son talmudistas.


----------



## Lamar_borrado (1 Feb 2009)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> del pueblo judío, por supuesto.
> 
> Nos hacen odiar a los islamistas, pero los que nos dan por el culo son talmudistas.



Ayer en el documental de Jon Sistiaga se definió perfectamente cuál es la semilla del terrorismo.

P.D.Iba a hablar del defensor del pueblo pero miedo me da :o


----------



## dabuti (1 Feb 2009)

Lamar dijo:


> Señores foreros, sus quejas aquí:
> 
> El Defensor del Pueblo :



Soy un poco corto, E. M. Herzog


----------



## Geld (1 Feb 2009)

dabuti dijo:


> Soy un poco corto, E. M. Herzog



Enrique Múgica Herzog - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Enrique Múgica Herzog (San Sebastián, 20 de febrero de 1932) es un abogado y político español. Miembro histórico del PSOE, ex-ministro de Justicia (1988-1991), ex-diputado (1977-2000) y actual Defensor del Pueblo de España.

Su padre era un violinista vasco que falleció durante la Guerra Civil y su madre era una francesa de origen *judeopolaco.*


----------



## PutinReloaded (1 Feb 2009)

Geld dijo:


> Enrique Múgica Herzog - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Su padre era un violinista vasco que falleció durante la Guerra Civil y su madre era una francesa de origen *judeopolaco.*



Tanto Fernando Múgica como su hermano Enrique se destacaron siempre como *firmes defensores del establecimiento de lazos de amistad entre España e Israel*. La aportación de ambos fue decisiva para el establecimiento de relaciones diplomáticas entre España e Israel en 1986


----------



## Lamar_borrado (1 Feb 2009)

Las relaciones de España e Israel. El Comercio
...... Quizá algún día contemos, quién lo iba a decir, las maniobras del Mossad para descabalgar a Suárez del poder y su participación en el golpe de Estado -no el de Tejero, eso fue una opereta-, sino el de verdad, el que triunfó.
Hay un personaje que aparece en alguna de las conspiraciones que se tramaron en 'las alcantarillas' por aquellos días, sobresaliendo las conversaciones que mantuvo con militares golpistas, el entonces destacado militante del PSOE Enrique Múgica Herzog.....


----------



## Plvs Vltra (9 Dic 2014)




----------



## Plvs Vltra (25 Mar 2018)

Interesante observare


----------



## Uritorco (21 Dic 2020)

No olvideis de Joaquin Almunia Amann, Txiki Benegas Haddad, Jaime Lissavetzky, Leon Benelbas Tapiero, Narciso Serra, Miguel Boyer, etc. Por su parte, Josep Borrell estuvo casado con la judia Carolina Mayeur, cuya hermana era esposa del entonces presidente de la Comision Nacional del Mercado de Valores, Juan Carlos Croisser.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Dic 2020)

Aunque la noticia inicial que abre este hilo ya no esta disponible, la dejo yo íntegra aquí despues de rescatarla de la hemeroteca de Archive.org. Dice asi:


*UN ASESOR DE ZAPATERO REVELA QUE EL PRESIDENTE ES DE ORIGEN JUDÍO.*

Parece que el hecho es “vox populi” en medios diplomáticos israelíes y que el mismo presidente del Gobierno lo ha comentado incluso a modo de justificación de su política en Oriente Próximo.

El periodista Adar Primor, del diario israelí Haaretz, asegura que una charla con Carlos Casajuana, asesor diplomático del presidente del Gobierno, mantenida para ilustrar un artículo sobre España, concluyó con “una pequeña revelación”, según sus palabras: “Se dice que después de Israel, España es el país con mayor población de judíos, aunque hoy ellos ya no practiquen la religión judía. Esto es porque realmente sólo pocos de ellos se fueron con la expulsión de España. La mayoría se convirtieron al cristianismo. Muchos de los judíos españoles tenían apellidos que indicaban profesiones. Zapatero -el que hace zapatos en español– es al parecer uno de ellos”, según la traducción del Boletín de Prensa Árabe.

Casajuana, que es licenciado en Derecho y en Ciencias Económicas e ingresó en 1980 en la carrera diplomática, fue embajador en Malasia y en la UEO, hasta que Zapatero lo eligió como asesor de política exterior en La Moncloa.

El origen judío de Zapatero parece un secreto a voces en determinados círculos de la Villa y Corte, a tenor de las palabras del empresario hebreo *Martin Varsavsky*, fundador de las empresas Jazztel y Ya.com y autor del artículo "Por qué quiero a Israel", quien deja entrever también este extremo: “En España mucha gente tiene antepasados judíos (en 1492, antes de su expulsión, los judíos eran más del 10% de la población). Es probable que el propio presidente de Gobierno, Zapatero, sea de origen judío ya que los apellidos asociados con las profesiones muchas veces lo son. España es hoy un país con menos de veinte mil judíos ciudadanos españoles que nos declaramos como tales, pero que al mismo tiempo tiene una enorme población de origen judío, verdad que siglos de Inquisición no pudo borrar”.

En medios diplomáticos israelíes se recuerda que el propio Zapatero, en otro artículo publicado en mayo en el diario Yediot Ajaronot, el de mayor tirada en Israel, confirmaba este ascendente por parte de su abuelo paterno, militar y masón, aspecto este último desvelado por el historiador Ricardo de la Cierva. Estas mismas fuentes señalan que el ministro de Exteriores israelí, Silvan Shalom, también le ha escuchado decir al presidente *“yo soy de ascendencia judía”*, pues le confesó que encontró parentesco en su árbol genealógico con los Anusim de España. Siempre según estas fuentes, en esa conversación el presidente se habría quejado de que su entonces homólogo Ariel Sharon no le hubiera llamado para felicitarle cuando asumió el cargo, como hicieron muchos otros líderes, pues le indicó a su titular de Exteriores que *si criticaba a Israel era porque su ascendencia judía se lo permitía.*

Curiosamente estos días, el periódico catalán La Vanguardia ha abierto un foro que dirige el genealogista Oriol Martí Ceballos donde se aborda esta cuestión, en relación con este y otros apellidos de miembros del Gobierno: “Ferreiro es un apellido muy común, de origen judío, como la mayoría de los apellidos relacionados con profesiones, lugares o muy católicos: Santamaría, Cruz, Trinidad, Ferreiro, como Zapatero, es un apellido judío. *También lo son De La Vega (lugar) y Moratinos, cuyo origen judío es bien conocido.* El hecho de que Ferreiro sea muy difundido en Hispanoamérica se debe a que los conversos que utilizaban estos apellidos huían a América, tratando de escapar de la Inquisición”.






Un asesor de Zapatero revela que el presidente es de origen judío - ESD







web.archive.org





En otra fuente periodistica se insiste sobre el tema:

"Somos amigos", así titula el diario israelí 'Maariv' citando al presidente del Gobierno español, José Luís Rodríguez Zapatero, con motivo hoy de su primera visita oficial a Israel.

En un interesante avance de la entrevista que se publicará este viernes en el periódico, Zapatero se compromete a "abrir una nueva página" en las relaciones bilaterales. *"España es amiga de Israel. Cuando nosotros realizamos críticas, lo hacemos como amigos", afirma el líder socialista.*

El periodista israelí desplazado a Madrid explica que *"Zapatero cuenta que su familia es de origen judío*, probablemente de una familia de los marranos", es decir los judíos que fueron forzados a convertirse al cristianismo.

Zapatero, a un diario israelí: 'Antisemitismo había con Franco' | España | elmundo.es

Ahora se entiende su politica...

INTERNACIONAL

*España.- El Congreso Judío Europeo agradece a Zapatero su "compromiso contra el antisemitismo".





*

MADRID, 26 Ene. (EUROPA PRESS) -
El Comité Ejecutivo del Congreso Judío Europeo agredeció esta mañana al presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, su "compromiso contra el antisemitismo" y le ha felicitado por su apoyo a la memoria del Holocausto y su discurso del pasado año en la conmemoración del mismo, según informó el Ministerio de la Presidencia en un comunicado.

España.- El Congreso Judío Europeo agradece a Zapatero su "compromiso contra el antisemitismo"

Y algo mas en la.nefasta biografia de este hombre...


----------



## Uritorco (22 Dic 2020)

Los "marranos" y criptojudios Zapatero y Moratinos judaizando con sus hermanos de tribu.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Dic 2020)

lo que es es analfabeto.
Por favor no confundamos estulticia con judaismo.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Dic 2020)

Lo cierto es que en este caso las dos conceptos van plenamente unidos a su figura.


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Dic 2020)

No creo, los judíos no son tontos.


----------



## El Gran Cid (30 Dic 2020)

Judío o no lo que es seguro es que es masón y enemigo de España.


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Dic 2020)

¿Judíos? ah sí!


----------



## Juanchufri (30 Dic 2020)

Labio inferior brillante y presencia acuosa, líquida.


----------



## acmecito (30 Dic 2020)

ZP lo que es, es tonto del culo. Lo demás da igual.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Dic 2020)

Sorpresa Sorpresa.
Pedro Sanchez el siguiente
De Abaskal no hay duda.

Si ya sabemos que estamos gobernados por MARRANOS COÑO
Todo el R78 Es un INVENTO DE MARRANOS 
Para destruir ese pais que odian los judios como el que mas, ESPAÑA.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Ene 2021)

Joder, no sabía


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (9 Ene 2021)

Judeo-masón entonces, macho lo tiene todo, parece un chiste.


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Ene 2021)

Zapatero quedando bien con los Israelíes; Quien se crea lo que diga Zapatero es que no lo conoce o es un ceporro como él.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Ene 2021)

Parece que su linaje, a parte de converso, es también bastante frondoso. No sé si sabéis que el bisabuelo suyo, Agapito Zapatero, fue dueño del gran diario castellano El Norte de Castilla.

El antepasado del presidente que fue dueño del periódico.


----------



## gabrielo (9 Ene 2021)

blancanegra dijo:


> Joer putin... una cosa son los judios y otra los sionistas.
> 
> Y por cierto: Zp no es masón. Tengo seguridad de ello.



mason grado 33 ni mas ni menos parece tonto pero no es maligno como tonto parece.


----------



## iconoclasta (9 Ene 2021)

Qué va a ser judío ese idiota. Lo que pasa es que vio una absurda lista de apellidos "judíos" que circula en la red y el muy imbécil se la creyó.Sobre todo porque Zp odia la tradición cristiana y así aprovecha para desligarse de ese bagaje.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Feb 2021)

Y te olvidas de lo masón, vamos, que lo tiene todo, incluido muchísimo talante.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Oct 2021)

Upeamos


----------



## PIA (17 Dic 2021)

Geld dijo:


> Enrique Múgica Herzog - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Eu madre era una francesa de origen *judeopolaco.*



Me cagué tú...... Francesa de origen judeopolaco


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Dic 2021)

blancanegra dijo:


> Joer putin... una cosa son los judios y otra los sionistas.
> 
> Y por cierto: Zp no es masón. Tengo seguridad de ello.



Pues para no ser masón el fiscal Mena le pide ayuda a través de la logia cuando empieza a verse con la soga al cuello. Cita a zp como gran masón de la logia de humanidades.


----------



## reconvertido (17 Dic 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Pues para no ser masón el fiscal Mena le pide ayuda a través de la logia cuando empieza a verse con la soga al cuello. Cita a zp como gran masón de la logia de humanidades.



¿Hay referencia de eso?


----------



## Juanchufri (17 Dic 2021)

blancanegra dijo:


> Joer putin... una cosa son los judios y otra los sionistas.
> 
> Y por cierto: Zp no es masón. Tengo seguridad de ello.



Los judíos no son masones, entre otras cosas porque la masonería es judaismo para gentiles.


----------



## ddeltonin (17 Dic 2021)

Zapatero es un infraser, alli donde pisa lleva la miseria.

jaja, de judio el subhumano ese tiene lo que yo de chino.


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Hay referencia de eso?



Si. Te lo voy a buscar.
Edito.




__





Cartas del fiscal Mena Álvarez a la masonería y al presidente Zapatero en el año 2006 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña






www.javierroyuelasamit.com





Zapatero no es un genio. Pero al frente de estas cosas siempre ponen a gente que se pueda comer las hostias bien a gusto.

No hay más que ver que le han puesto al frente del tema de la mina y el tipo debe de estar sacando una buena mordida, pero seguramente comparado con lo que saquen los que no están al frente pero son los auténticos dueños, zp se estará sacando 4 duros, repito, a comparación.


----------



## dragon33 (17 Dic 2021)

Uno es judío por línea materna, ser descendiente de uno converso a judío es ser nada.


----------



## machotafea (21 Mar 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Uno es judío por línea materna, ser descendiente de uno converso a judío es ser nada.



Lo dices porque eres hebreo y te quieres convencer de que no. 

Normal, son asquerosos.


----------



## gabrielo (21 Mar 2022)

Geld dijo:


> Enrique Múgica Herzog - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Enrique Múgica Herzog (San Sebastián, 20 de febrero de 1932) es un abogado y político español. Miembro histórico del PSOE, ex-ministro de Justicia (1988-1991), ex-diputado (1977-2000) y actual Defensor del Pueblo de España.
> 
> Su padre era un violinista vasco que falleció durante la Guerra Civil y su madre era una francesa de origen *judeopolaco.*



este señor era muy buen tipo y su familia tenia mas cojones que el caballo de espartero ,eta mato a su hermano y persiguió a toda su familia y eso fue por haber sido el un magnifico ministro de justicia y que su familia en pleno planto cara a eta.

luego era un tío honesto en su juventud fue comunista y sufrió las cárceles franquistas ,aun así reconoció que el franquismo no lo hizo todo mal y que
salvo a muchos judíos de morir en las cámaras de gas eso lo dijo en la tve en una entrevista y que las ultimas veces que fue detenido en tiempos de franco le habían tratado muy bien


----------



## 917 (21 Mar 2022)

En este Foro, los neonazis siguen teniendo sitio.


----------



## Brainstormenta (21 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Moratinos es jew? ¿Y Garzón?
> Según ésto, yes it´s
> 
> El Lobby JudÍo Sefardita - hispanismo.org



Garzón no, conozco a su familia y son una irrelevante familia de un pequeño pueblo de Jaén.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Mar 2022)

Brainstormenta dijo:


> Garzón no, conozco a su familia y son una irrelevante familia de un pequeño pueblo de Jaén.



Garzón es judío por parte de su padre. El mismo lo ha reconocido. El periodista Alfonso Torres lo comenta en su libro El Lobby Judío, publicado por Temas de Hoy. Un libro descatalogado.


----------



## Brainstormenta (21 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Garzón es judío por parte de su padre. El mismo lo ha reconocido. El periodista Alfonso Torres lo comenta en su libro El Lobby Judío, publicado por Temas de Hoy. Un libro descatalogado.



Su padre es un empleado de gasolinera de mala muerte, que tenia cuatro olivas y que se llama Garzón como la mitad del pueblo de Torres.

Me da igual sus pajas mentales y las de otros.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Mar 2022)

Brainstormenta dijo:


> Su padre es un empleado de gasolinera de mala muerte, que tenia cuatro olivas y que se llama Garzón como la mitad del pueblo de Torres.
> 
> Me da igual sus pajas mentales y las de otros.



No son pajas mentales, son hechos:

"*Garzón, que como Múgica tiene antepasados de origen judío*, también fue homenajeado por su defensa en favor de las minorías y los derechos humanos".

"La Vanguardia", 29 de abril de 2002, pág. 17.


----------



## Brainstormenta (21 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> No son pajas mentales, son hechos:
> 
> "*Garzón, que como Múgica tiene antepasados de origen judío*, también fue homenajeado por su defensa en favor de las minorías y los derechos humanos".
> 
> "La Vanguardia", 29 de abril de 2002, pág. 17.



Me refiero a pajas mentales suyas, que le hará ilusión lo de ser judío.

Su familia de garzones en Torres es amplia y no, no son judíos. Su abuelo, cuyo mote es Tarimacoja, era un agricultor como tantos de Torres. La parte de olivar de su padre se la compró un familiar mío y se fue a trabajar a Linares a jna gasolinera en el Polígono Los Jarales.

Él no tenía muchos recursos y estudió en el seminario de baeza. Coincidió un año con mi padre. Y no, no era judío. 

Si le mola querer serlo para parecer más guay, pues allá él.


----------



## Juanchufri (21 Mar 2022)

לא יכול היה לדעת
(no se podía saber)


----------



## Uritorco (21 Mar 2022)

Brainstormenta dijo:


> Si le mola querer serlo para parecer más guay, pues allá él.



Bueno, pues eso se lo explica usted a él, y a la prensa, puesto que parece que sabe más que ellos sobre ese tema.


----------



## Brainstormenta (21 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Bueno, pues eso se lo explica usted a él, y a la prensa, puesto que parece que sabe más que ellos sobre ese tema.



Evidentemente sí.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Mar 2022)

Este no sé si lo era realmente, pero lo parecía bastante en vista de su currículum:









Manuel Fraga: semblanza de un conspicuo agente del sionismo y el sanedrín.


Durante toda su existencia, Manuel Fraga Iribarne ha sido un instrumento fundamental de la conjura judía dentro de nuestro país, ya que este personajón, anglófilo, atlantista y sionista entusiasta y empedernido, primer socio español del Club Bilderberg y que antes de llegar a ser ministro en los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Plvs Vltra (21 Mar 2022)

lmao


----------

